# Grill Cloth - Ottawa



## MattKnight (Nov 27, 2009)

I remember reading a thread or two where people were trying to find grill cloth in or around Ottawa. I tried Fabricland (Clyde) today and was rewarded with a small selection of grill cloth..
Tan, cream, white, black and another shade of cream/off white.. All between $7-10 a yard. 

Just a FYI for those who may be interested.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Lee Valley carries some nice woven cane just like what they used to have on the old Mesa Boogies. Not as easy to work with as conventional grill cloth, I'll grant you, but classy looking.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I have some if any one's interested...



MattKnight said:


> I remember reading a thread or two where people were trying to find grill cloth in or around Ottawa. I tried Fabricland (Clyde) today and was rewarded with a small selection of grill cloth..
> Tan, cream, white, black and another shade of cream/off white.. All between $7-10 a yard.
> 
> Just a FYI for those who may be interested.


----------



## MattKnight (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey, I like the woven cane. Me thinks I need to visit Lee Valley.


----------

